# Friday



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone in ND heading out this weekend for opener? Ill be heading out Saturday morning. This will be my second time bow hunting, first time in ND. 
Should I stick to the woods or set up near some crops? Ive never hunted this early in the season before. Should I do anything different or just hunt the same? Thanks, John


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Oh yeah! I'll be hanging from a tree Friday night!
As far a where to setup, Have you scouted where you plan to hunt? 
Set up where the wind and deer tell you to. :beer: 
Good Luck!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

DB I will stop in if I have any luck on my way up to Minot on friday.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah, stop in! Hopefully we'll be running a butcher shop in my garage!! :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I will be sitting in a tree on friday night, saturday night, sunday morning and sunday evening. I plan on goose hunting when the weather cooperates. If its rain or overcast I will be goosing it, if its to nice, I will be sitting in the tree, Laters. And good luck to everyone this busy weekend. Laters. :beer:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

How many of you actually enjoy sitting in your stand when it's hot out?

I would rather be in the stand when it's 45 degrees.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Weather on bow hunting don't really bother me. Its nice when its warm because you don't have to worry about your muslce's tightening up, but I like a happy medium. When is about 45-55 degrees is perfect for me. Don't like it extremly warm, but don't like it extremly cold. I am a hard one to please, lol. Laters.


----------

